# Can I mix RAM of different frequencies?



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

Let's say they are all DDR2, 240-pin configuration, can I intermix 667 Mhz with 553, 667 with 800, 553 with 800, and so forth? I thought I read somewhere that it would clock at the one with the lowest frequency, but need confirmation on this. Thanks!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

That is exactly what will happen if it works. Some ram pieces will not work unless you have an exact match (brand name and type or ram) in the other slot. Some motherboards are very picky. However, the majority of times, it will just default to the slowest stick of ram. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------

